# some of my snakes



## mobster (Oct 28, 2005)

albino burmese python


























ball python


























brazilian rainbow boa


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

i cant even pick a favorite, theyre all awesome


----------



## stackbrickz (Feb 22, 2008)

wow nice collection.....That rainbow boa one has some awesome coloring


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Rainbows are sweet snakes. Very cool!









Do you have a large enclosure planned for that burm? Also another nice snake!

And the ball looks so fat in that first pic of it. Haha.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Love that Rainbow! One snake I always wanted to get but never did.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice burm. hows its tempermant. When their younger their really nippy.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

That rainbow is gorgeous. what kind of setup do you have for him? Just curious, as I was thinking about getting one.


----------

